# Mirfa family accomodation



## nikhil715 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello, I have been told to go to site that's Al Mirfa, I am planning to get my wife to mirfa. I wanted some good suggestions. Is there accommodations available in mirfa for family? Is it a safe place to stay with your family. I tried looking out for accommodations in mirfa online but I could not get any results this is making me scared. As my wife will be coming to UAE on 8 October that's next month I need to make arrangements on a urgent bases. If any body has any idea please let me know asap . If possible also let me know the cost of living over there. This is very urgent please do reply


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

when you asked your company HR about these questions you had what did they say?


----------

